# Funny small gifs/cartoons



## NotSoRighteousRob

This is an epic battle between good and evil


----------



## Solace

Some House-related GIFs:

























^ I can do that. Among other things. ;D


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Everyone's favorite parrot:









Wait until the whole thing loads:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

I was just about to post this version of it:










Also, this looks like fun:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Some old school ones:
















^ lulz, I have no idea what that's about.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

calvin and hobbes for those of you who don't get this, and if you've never heard of it you must read it!


----------



## Solace




----------



## zwanglos




----------



## Solace

Something a little bit different:


----------



## Dreamer

sprinkles said:


>


OMG I had that one in my files ages ago! I posted it on all my pages everywhere!
it still makes me laugh.
Watch when it walks in the door, it checks for people lol. Like a robber! hhaha clever seagullroud::laughing:


----------



## Solace

Some misc ones. After this it's cats for a while.

























^ That's a classic and it's funny every time. ;D


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

what is going on with that large woman? It looks like she slipped on the water? is something tied to her feet? I can't comprehend how she moved like that! oh wait.. is she falling through ice?


----------



## Solace

Yes, that's ice. Also, inertia fail. 

Eggs before I go on a cat GIF spree.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## sprinkles




----------



## Solace




----------



## sprinkles

Spades said:


>


LOL I thought that shit was for real at first... HILARIOUS


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

that was priceless, i loved it, scooby dooo :crazy:


----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

cool punctuation gif


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I just found a sub folder in my account with more gifs that I must post immediately for one reason or another:


----------



## Solace

These are going to be my last posts here I think. I'm out of PG-13 demots and images.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Lucem




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

That auto-erotic asphyxiation one is gross ... mayo is *never* a lube. 

Also, RRob posted this one before, but it was small and I couldn't figure out if it was a shark with pharyngeal jaws (I wouldn't think of the term at the time), or simply cranial kinesis (like a snake's jaw). Seems like it's the latter if it's in a shark as it evolved for the function of breathing rather than eating (although it helps there, too). Anyway, here's a larger version of the shark one if anyone else wants it:










Oh, and another random one:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

it always struck me as odd that people often say "I could care less" and when you try to explain it to them they just won't listen...

"]


----------



## Solace

Yeah, I think there's no friendly way to correct someone on that.  It always comes out condescending, especially when they won't listen.

While I'm here:
























^ Those two pieces of sheet music are full of memes, btw.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

nice


----------



## Solace

XKCD.com said:


>


^ One of my favorites.


----------



## Solace

Forgot I had this; 'twas in the wrong folder.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I got three photobucket accounts and they are all reaching their max bandwidth... all i have in one of them is a gif for a signature too xD


----------



## sprinkles

The music sheet ones are hilarious... :crazy:

Especially because I've seen real sheets that aren't far off!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

yo dawg...


----------



## sprinkles




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

sweet ^^


----------



## maneater

Spades said:


> That auto-erotic asphyxiation one is gross ... mayo is *never* a lube.
> 
> Also, RRob posted this one before, but it was small and I couldn't figure out if it was a shark with pharyngeal jaws (I wouldn't think of the term at the time), or simply cranial kinesis (like a snake's jaw). Seems like it's the latter if it's in a shark as it evolved for the function of breathing rather than eating (although it helps there, too). Anyway, here's a larger version of the shark one if anyone else wants it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and another random one:


Goblin sharks are the stuff my nightmares are made of.

[URL=http://www.gifbin.com/983685]
[/URL]


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

my dad emailed this to me... some times I wish I never showed him how the internet worked


----------



## Solace

@ RRob: I still don't see anything in your most recent post.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

probably cause I tried to link them from somewhere else instead of hosting them in my own account.. or something i dunno


----------



## sprinkles

Spades said:


> @ RRob: I still don't see anything in your most recent post.


What happened there?? Looks like that bus was hungry but then realized that it is just a bus and can't eat hummers.


----------



## Solace

@ Sprinkles: Dunno. It's been around the web for a long time. H2s/H3s weren't that well constructed.

Here's one I made back when I was watching the Olympics and forgot to post it:


----------



## saynomore

Happens all too often...


----------



## Lucem




----------



## Solace

^ Real advertisements by respective dealerships.

Classics:








http://meowboxen.net/Spades/Images/open_source_communism.png








^ I like that this one looks like a cheap knock-off. lol.


----------



## Solace

Bump.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## sprinkles

Spades said:


>


----------



## saynomore

lag, et cetera.


----------



## Solace

In light of recent attempts by UbiSoft to be even more of a shit-hole of a company:


----------

